# Seville in winter



## Alcalaina

We've just spend a couple of days in Sevilla, the capital of Andalucia. I had only been in summer before - what a difference! 

A nice sunny winter day is definitely the best time to explore this amazing city. No crowds of tourists, no exhausting heat, plenty of room in the bars and restaurants. We had the Alcazar practically to ourselves. And very good rates in the city centre hotels too.

Photos: Sevilla in January - a set on Flickr


----------



## andmac

Hi it's stunning there in winter. I went a few years ago in February and got sun burn just walking about! Everyone back at work thought I had been to the Caribbean or something!

Living here now I am finding it great with no tourists in our neck of the woods and am quietly dreading the summer when loads of people come to our little town - if only because parking becomes an issue when I need to go to the tobacconists, bakers, butchers etc..


----------



## Alcalaina

andmac said:


> Hi it's stunning there in winter. I went a few years ago in February and got sun burn just walking about! Everyone back at work thought I had been to the Caribbean or something!
> 
> Living here now I am finding it great with no tourists in our neck of the woods and am quietly dreading the summer when loads of people come to our little town - if only because parking becomes an issue when I need to go to the tobacconists, bakers, butchers etc..


We're lucky, we are only five minutes walk from the shops in our village. BUT the downside is that we have to walk up a 25% hill! Good exercise though.

I do love this time of year, the light and shadows are much more dramatic than high summer and there's nothing quite like basking in the sun on a winter afternoon.

I think maybe Ronda next, by train - or perhaps the city of Malaga? I hear the old part of town is very interesting.


----------



## andmac

Alcalaina said:


> We're lucky, we are only five minutes walk from the shops in our village. BUT the downside is that we have to walk up a 25% hill! Good exercise though.
> 
> I do love this time of year, the light and shadows are much more dramatic than high summer and there's nothing quite like basking in the sun on a winter afternoon.
> 
> I think maybe Ronda next, by train - or perhaps the city of Malaga? I hear the old part of town is very interesting.


Hi there,

Never been to Malaga (except the airport). Ronda is beautiful though - even my parents who are devout francophiles enjoyed a holiday (off season) there upon our recommendation. 

I agree with you about basking in the sun on a winter afternoon - even up here on the Costa Azahar it is glorious!


----------



## robinjgraham

Alcalaina said:


> We've just spend a couple of days in Sevilla, the capital of Andalucia. I had only been in summer before - what a difference!
> 
> A nice sunny winter day is definitely the best time to explore this amazing city. No crowds of tourists, no exhausting heat, plenty of room in the bars and restaurants. We had the Alcazar practically to ourselves. And very good rates in the city centre hotels too.
> 
> Photos: Sevilla in January - a set on Flickr



Couldn't agree more. Autumn ans Spring are good too, especially Spring if you want to experience Semana Santa is to be avoided. All the sevillanos are down here in tarifa for the breezes!


----------



## xgarb

Was in Sevilla a month ago.. A beautiful city! (Ronda is very nice as well)


----------



## xgarb

más fotos...


----------



## Guest

thanks for sharing! We leave for Seville (from Denia) March 12th. We will spend at least a month there and if we like it the remaining month before returning home. We will try to find a place in the city center. We are a little to young for Denia..jajajajaja...and it's really strange to see other expats as that is very uncommon back home.

I understand the native population are a little less reserved in that part of Spain.

p.s. I want my wife (and she does as well) to take Flamenco lessons...so any advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## baldilocks

folklore said:


> I understand the native population are a little less reserved in that part of Spain.


We also live in Andalucia and since it is the capital of the Community have had to go there several times and once on holiday. In our experience, the people in Seville are cold, rude, inhospitable and generally unhelpful - we avoid going whenever we can. In our part of the Community a little to the east of the centre-line, people are exactly the opposite, especially in the smaller towns and villages - it may be a large town / city thing.


----------



## Guest

baldilocks said:


> We also live in Andalucia and since it is the capital of the Community have had to go there several times and once on holiday. In our experience, the people in Seville are cold, rude, inhospitable and generally unhelpful - we avoid going whenever we can. In our part of the Community a little to the east of the centre-line, people are exactly the opposite, especially in the smaller towns and villages - it may be a large town / city thing.


so east...that must be of whom we heard...

but coming from what was in 2009, the 2nd happiest people on the planet...(Colombia)...we find anywhere else we go a bit stodgy...not sure where Spain is on the list but even before the crisis I dobut it was in the top 50.


----------



## Alcalaina

folklore said:


> thanks for sharing! We leave for Seville (from Denia) March 12th. We will spend at least a month there and if we like it the remaining month before returning home. We will try to find a place in the city center. We are a little to young for Denia..jajajajaja...and it's really strange to see other expats as that is very uncommon back home.
> 
> I understand the native population are a little less reserved in that part of Spain.
> 
> p.s. I want my wife (and she does as well) to take Flamenco lessons...so any advice would be very much appreciated.


So you will be there for Semana Santa (the week before Easter) - good luck! There are some very weird goings-on. (Please note the KKK got their costumes from the _nazarenos_, not the other way round.)










The Feria this year is 24-29 April, worth staying for. You will see Seville and its people at their most flamboyant.

Flamenco lessons - do you mean dancing, singing or playing? I'm sure there are plenty of ladies who will teach her to dance a Sevillana (less formal than_ flamenco puro_ which has strict rules).


----------



## Guest

Alcalaina said:


> So you will be there for Semana Santa (the week before Easter) - good luck! There are some very weird goings-on. (Please note the KKK got their costumes from the _nazarenos_, not the other way round.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Feria this year is 24-29 April, worth staying for. You will see Seville and its people at their most flamboyant.
> 
> Flamenco lessons - do you mean dancing, singing or playing? I'm sure there are plenty of ladies who will teach her to dance a Sevillana (less formal than_ flamenco puro_ which has strict rules).


jajaja...we watched the procession in Ponferrada at the Castle Templar's last Seman Santa...that was weird...but very cool...

we are pretty excited to get out of Denia...we have though found the locals here (unless they are serving you) very kind...

(flamenco dance)...I don't dance so the OH learns Arabic and other dances she can do on her own.


----------



## agua642

Am I right in assuming you are living in Denia ? How long have you lived there? I live very close to Denia, Pedreguer, again a small working town no work in it, I agree all expats around this area are older then myself & partner, we are looking at relocating possibly too, looking into Elche as we speak,ore vibrant and more going on


----------



## Guest

agua642 said:


> Am I right in assuming you are living in Denia ? How long have you lived there? I live very close to Denia, Pedreguer, again a small working town no work in it, I agree all expats around this area are older then myself & partner, we are looking at relocating possibly too, looking into Elche as we speak,ore vibrant and more going on


Hi! We actually live in Medellin and visit Spain (two years running) for a few months. I can't see myself leaving Medellin forever...it's just to vibrant and trully socially progressive. There is no place in the world like Medellin and I would recommend it to anyone (that doesn't' have kids to raise). It's really weird for us to see maybe one or two smiles a day unless we get over into the older parts of town where people are very kind and take the time to look you in the eye and say howdy. We only have one other ****** in my communa back home (and I miss him terribly). But here I also like the sense of private space because back home...that only happens in the privacy of your own home. People are naturally curious in Medellin as they are not overrun with retiree's so even I stare at a ******. 

The reason we even came to Denia is that my OH has family here otherwise I'd have gone to Valencia or San Sebastian. Now it's Seville but I just learned that a friend of ours that owns Calo Flameno in Arizona is in Jerez. And we can go where we want so investigating Jerez now.


----------



## Guest

agua642 said:


> Am I right in assuming you are living in Denia ? How long have you lived there? I live very close to Denia, Pedreguer, again a small working town no work in it, I agree all expats around this area are older then myself & partner, we are looking at relocating possibly too, looking into Elche as we speak,ore vibrant and more going on


p.s. if I actually lived here...I'd have already left...jajajajajaja


----------



## baldilocks

folklore said:


> Now it's Seville but I just learned that a friend of ours that owns Calo Flameno in Arizona is in Jerez. And we can go where we want so investigating Jerez now.


Jerez is definitely worth a short visit. The Alcázar, in particular, is interesting as is the Gonzalez Bias factory - try their Solera 1847 sherry (it is sweet and like nectar) or their Tio Pepe if you like a dry. BUT don't buy it there - it is too expensive. Go to Carrefour (we used the one down towards Puerto Santa Maria).


----------



## Guest

baldilocks said:


> Jerez is definitely worth a short visit. The Alcázar, in particular, is interesting as is the Gonzalez Bias factory - try their Solera 1847 sherry (it is sweet and like nectar) or their Tio Pepe if you like a dry. BUT don't buy it there - it is too expensive. Go to Carrefour (we used the one down towards Puerto Santa Maria).


A cheap Carrefour! Our's back home for example: a bottle of Spanish wine that costs 6 euros here, is 100,000+ cop...we are hoping that free trade between the eu and Colombia will be passed this fall...I'd have little reason to return as I'm here for the wine...though I know the OH will wheel me back here again next year.

The Solera 1847 Sherry sounds divine.


----------



## baldilocks

folklore said:


> A cheap Carrefour! Our's back home for example: a bottle of Spanish wine that costs 6 euros here, is 100,000+ cop...we are hoping that free trade between the eu and Colombia will be passed this fall...I'd have little reason to return as I'm here for the wine...though I know the OH will wheel me back here again next year.
> 
> The Solera 1847 Sherry sounds divine.


In G&B' the Solera will set you back about €8+, Carrefour is about €6, I buy mine by the half dozen from a firm near Barcelona works out at about €5.50 delivered. Carrefour sounds like a good deal but it is only in the stores near there, not elsewhere.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

folklore said:


> Hi! We actually live in Medellin and visit Spain (two years running) for a few months. I can't see myself leaving Medellin forever...it's just to vibrant and trully socially progressive. There is no place in the world like Medellin and I would recommend it to anyone (that doesn't' have kids to raise). It's really weird for us to see maybe one or two smiles a day unless we get over into the older parts of town where people are very kind and take the time to look you in the eye and say howdy. We only have one other ****** in my communa back home (and I miss him terribly). But here I also like the sense of private space because back home...that only happens in the privacy of your own home. People are naturally curious in Medellin as they are not overrun with retiree's so even I stare at a ******.
> 
> The reason we even came to Denia is that my OH has family here otherwise I'd have gone to Valencia or San Sebastian. Now it's Seville but I just learned that a friend of ours that owns Calo Flameno in Arizona is in Jerez. And we can go where we want so investigating Jerez now.


Uhhmmmm, didn't you write a post about somebody getting shot near your home and that was one of the reasons that you wanted to leave Medellín??
And I though you were trying to get the visa so that you could live here?
Signed 
Confused  from  Madrid

Ps. I take it that Medillín is not as violent as it was in the 80's and 90's under the rein of Pablo Escobar "El Zar de la cocaína"


----------



## Guest

Pesky Wesky said:


> Uhhmmmm, didn't you write a post about somebody getting shot near your home and that was one of the reasons that you wanted to leave Medellín??
> And I though you were trying to get the visa so that you could live here?
> Signed
> Confused  from  Madrid
> 
> Ps. I take it that Medillín is not as violent as it was in the 80's and 90's under the rein of Pablo Escobar "El Zar de la cocaína"


Yea, that was me (shooting) and I did freak a bit. But there hasn't been another for some time. Even the National fan's are a bit tamer and don't need a good tear gasing to go home. All in just a few years.

I am getting my visa so I can go and come when I want and as I choose. Come to find out that one can have as many retirement visa's as one wants. 

The problem in Colombia and the shootings (outside of the drugs) is that they gave amnesty to people that should have been tried. Now you have retaliations for so and so killed my dad/son/etc and got off...

They are not as far through this process as Spain is with Franco. Until those with skeletons in the closet are either brought to justice/killed or just die...(4-5 generations), this is going to be a problem.

Sorry if I seem wishy washy on where I go and where I want to be...but that is how I roll.  but I do truly love Medellin.


----------



## Alcalaina

baldilocks said:


> In G&B' the Solera will set you back about €8+, Carrefour is about €6, I buy mine by the half dozen from a firm near Barcelona works out at about €5.50 delivered. Carrefour sounds like a good deal but it is only in the stores near there, not elsewhere.


You can get Solera 1847 in all the shops and supermarkets round here (50 km from Jerez) and it´s €1 a shot in the bars. Mixed half & half with Tio Pepe it's called a_ ligao,_

A cheaper version made with Chiclana wine and moscatel is 70 cents.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

folklore said:


> Yea, that was me (shooting) and I did freak a bit. But there hasn't been another for some time. Even the National fan's are a bit tamer and don't need a good tear gasing to go home. All in just a few years.
> 
> I am getting my visa so I can go and come when I want and as I choose. Come to find out that one can have as many retirement visa's as one wants.
> 
> The problem in Colombia and the shootings (outside of the drugs) is that they gave amnesty to people that should have been tried. Now you have retaliations for so and so killed my dad/son/etc and got off...
> 
> They are not as far through this process as Spain is with Franco. Until those with skeletons in the closet are either brought to justice/killed or just die...(4-5 generations), this is going to be a problem.
> 
> Sorry if I seem washy on where I go and where I want to be...but that is how I roll.  but I do truly love Medellin.


Makes me feel bad that you thought it necessary to say sorry - so sorry about that!
You can be as "wishy washy" as you like. (Why have plans set in stone if you don't need them?)
But, it has to be said I was a bit confused.
Mind you, it doesn't take much.


----------



## baldilocks

folklore said:


> Yea, that was me (shooting) and I did freak a bit. But there hasn't been another for some time. Even the National fan's are a bit tamer and don't need a good tear gasing to go home. All in just a few years.
> 
> I am getting my visa so I can go and come when I want and as I choose. Come to find out that one can have as many retirement visa's as one wants.
> 
> The problem in Colombia and the shootings (outside of the drugs) is that they gave amnesty to people that should have been tried. Now you have retaliations for so and so killed my dad/son/etc and got off...
> 
> They are not as far through this process as Spain is with Franco. Until those with skeletons in the closet are either brought to justice/killed or just die...(4-5 generations), this is going to be a problem.
> 
> Sorry if I seem wishy washy on where I go and where I want to be...but that is how I roll.  but I do truly love Medellin.


SWMBO, when I met her over 22 yrs ago, was with Noticias-Uno TV station in Bogotá and frequently had to attend shootings and report for the station. She said that they became so frequent that, unless there were at least a dozen bodies, they didn't bother to attend.


----------



## Guest

Pesky Wesky said:


> Makes me feel bad that you thought it necessary to say sorry - so sorry about that!
> You can be as "wishy washy" as you like. (Why have plans set in stone if you don't need them?)
> But, it has to be said I was a bit confused.
> Mind you, it doesn't take much.


Oh don't feel badly! Wish washy is just another way of saying confused.


----------



## Guest

baldilocks said:


> SWMBO, when I met her over 22 yrs ago, was with Noticias-Uno TV station in Bogotá and frequently had to attend shootings and report for the station. She said that they became so frequent that, unless there were at least a dozen bodies, they didn't bother to attend.


It's unfortunate but even true today if not more so. Latest report is in Medellin 2,300 have gone missing (now they just can't find them) rather than finding them dead. Te bodies used to actually cause partial flooding in the Medellin river (probably not true). Read article here. 

As one can guess we are very careful about our circle, they include family and my dearest friend in the world Ken (a Brit born on the 4th of July, so you know how much fun I have with that).

That being said the Colombian people (the great majority) are some of the happiest and nicest people on the planet. Anothony Bourdain hit it on the head, "coming out of long nightmare".


----------



## baldilocks

folklore said:


> It's unfortunate but even true today if not more so. Latest report is in Medellin 2,300 have gone missing (now they just can't find them) rather than finding them dead. Te bodies used to actually cause partial flooding in the Medellin river (probably not true). Read article here.
> 
> As one can guess we are very careful about our circle, they include family and my dearest friend in the world Ken (a Brit born on the 4th of July, so you know how much fun I have with that).
> 
> That being said the Colombian people (the great majority) are some of the happiest and nicest people on the planet. Anothony Bourdain hit it on the head, "coming out of long nightmare".


I thoroughly enjoyed my times in Colombia and it would have been one of the potential countries for retirement but one of the downsides was the crime level and SWMBO ruled the country out on those grounds alone. Another was the fact that there would be no pension increases once we went there, whereas in Spain... Not to mention the fact that my in-laws lost all their money when a bank went bust.


----------



## Guest

:focus:

jajajaja...we thought is was SevillA? Well my wife and I now know better. And the OH is a full genius, I'm just half.


----------



## jimenato

folklore said:


> :focus:
> 
> jajajaja...we thought is was SevillA? Well my wife and I now know better. And the OH is a full genius, I'm just half.


We've done that one here.:thumb:


----------



## Guest

kudos to the OP! We packed up left Denia (in the dust) and have been in Sevilla for a week. We love it here and see that this city and people are much more to our liking. They have been very kind and being a wheel chair user, it's tops! They have gone to great efforts large and small to include the wheel chair users here and are very happy to see us entering their shops and restaurants, even in the old areas! We like it so much that we are returning to Medellin two months early so as to save our money for our return visit to this city and the department. I like how here they look you in the eye...they are so much like our Antioquian's in that they know in their hearts this is the best place not only in spain, but the world...good for them~


----------



## Alcalaina

folklore said:


> We like it so much that we are returning to Medellin two months early ...


That's so funny ... but it's good that you've found somewhere you feel comfortable in. :clap2:

You do know that in July and August it's one of the hottest places in Europe? Best avoid those months unless you are happy trying to move around in temperatures up to 110 F.


----------



## Goldeneye

We were in Sevilla and Ronda last October, loved the whole region (minus coastal towns)...We feel we have 'unfinished sightseeing' so are heading back this fall. Only part of Malaga we saw was The Picasso Museum before heading to Granada. 

Wanted to post some pictures of our roadtrip in the photo's of Spain thread but alas couldn't upload as too many mb or something.. need a book on 'uploading for dummies'


----------



## Alcalaina

Goldeneye said:


> We were in Sevilla and Ronda last October, loved the whole region (minus coastal towns)...We feel we have 'unfinished sightseeing' so are heading back this fall. Only part of Malaga we saw was The Picasso Museum before heading to Granada.
> 
> Wanted to post some pictures of our roadtrip in the photo's of Spain thread but alas couldn't upload as too many mb or something.. need a book on 'uploading for dummies'


Don't forget to visit Cadiz - the oldest city in Europe and 2012 Ibero-American City of Culture! Two-hour train ride from Seville.
Cadiz - Andalusia - Tertulia Andaluza (in English)


----------

